# Miniröcke (echte) x 35



## Adamsberg (30 Juli 2012)

...nicht das, was Tante Frieda dafür hält.


----------



## stuftuf (30 Juli 2012)

noch ganz schön lang die Dinger!


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (30 Juli 2012)

stuftuf schrieb:


> noch ganz schön lang die Dinger!



Stimmt, pure Verschwendung an Textilien.

Danke sehr für die Bilder.


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2012)

Wie haben wir früher immer gesagt:
*Ein Gürtel hätte es auch getan*


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne mini Röcke haben die Frauen an.


----------



## neman64 (31 Juli 2012)

:thx: für die tollen sexy Miniröcke


----------



## merlin76 (9 Nov. 2012)

dankeschöööön... ich liebe miniröcke


----------



## woodstock777 (12 Nov. 2012)

Tolle Outfits!
:thx:


----------

